# Victory arrows?



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

I shoot their arrows as well as shoot for them. Their arrows are top notch quality and customer service is great. They have arrows that great for hunting and target!
Any more question I would be glad to answer


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll let you know in a week or so when my 3 dozen get in


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, Im ordering mine tomorrow but not 3 dozen, lol. Only a dozen for me.


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

best arrows i have ever shot


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> Thanks guys, Im ordering mine tomorrow but not 3 dozen, lol. Only a dozen for me.


Which ones are you getting? I am shooting VX22s for indoor. I love them, they are as fat as you can use for NAA, they group GREAT for me and they have been very durable. I have VForce 500 V3s set up for 3D, again great arrows, very accurate with my setup. I am going to shoot Nanoforce V1 500s for field and outdoor. There is nothing else like them available they are light, straight to .001 and weight matched to .5 grain and you can find them for around $160 a dozen thats way less than anything else with those specs. I like Victory! :thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

arch3r8oy said:


> Which ones are you getting? I am shooting VX22s for indoor. I love them, they are as fat as you can use for NAA, they group GREAT for me and they have been very durable. I have VForce 500 V3s set up for 3D, again great arrows, very accurate with my setup. I am going to shoot Nanoforce V1 500s for field and outdoor. There is nothing else like them available they are light, straight to .001 and weight matched to .5 grain and you can find them for around $160 a dozen thats way less than anything else with those specs. I like Victory! :thumbs_up


Depending on which tune better out of my mom's bow I will either get a doz x-killers, doz x-ringers, and a doz nanoforce or two doz x-killers and a doz nanoforce


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

arch3r8oy said:


> Which ones are you getting? I am shooting VX22s for indoor. I love them, they are as fat as you can use for NAA, they group GREAT for me and they have been very durable. I have VForce 500 V3s set up for 3D, again great arrows, very accurate with my setup. I am going to shoot Nanoforce V1 500s for field and outdoor. There is nothing else like them available they are light, straight to .001 and weight matched to .5 grain and you can find them for around $160 a dozen thats way less than anything else with those specs. I like Victory! :thumbs_up


Im thinking vforce hv 400's with 3" duravanes. They look reall good. And pretty much $100 less then the arrows im shooting right now.


----------



## MuzzyHunter09 (Dec 6, 2009)

victory use to make gold tip until they went on there own. n since they went on there own they were haveing problems. victory is a great arrow.


----------



## greatoutdoornut (Oct 8, 2008)

I shoot X-Ringer HV V1 350's for 3-d and target and love them.


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude, I LOVE them! I sugest them to any beginer or pro. :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Got mine in, but the points didn't come for the killers. So far the nano's have been great


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just ordered a dozen x-killers. I have never shot the larger dia arrows so this will be a learning experience. Any suggestions?


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

The shafts are great and the weight tolerances are second to none but the fit of the components leave alot to be desired. I have had 3 dozen of the Victory arrows. HV 400's , HV 350's, and Xringers. They all had inserts that would not fit properly, way too loose with no press fit at all and nocks and pin bushings that were too loose also. The nibbs for the HV 350's would not go in the shaft at all. They did send me new nibbs that fit but i hope they address this problem. I know i am not the only one that has experienced these problems. I think guys just except poor fitting components and make do instead of letting the company know.

Victory makes a great shaft and the HV's hold a place of their own being a light shaft but still maintaining a good spine for higher poundage shooters. I just hope they will address the problem with their components.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

pros- very accurate, tuff, and again very accurate

cons- nothing so far i love them


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Love the arrows, but the pin bushings on the nano's were terrible. So far the ones for the killers seem to be doing ok, but I'll see how it goes after more shooting


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

N7709K said:


> Love the arrows, but the pin bushings on the nano's were terrible. So far the ones for the killers seem to be doing ok, but I'll see how it goes after more shooting


Ya, I have had problems with the pin nocks Victory supplies. For one they are too tight on my strings. I had a few crack. We repalce the nocks Victory supplies with Easton large groove pin nocks. Much better nock IMO.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

One word for these arrows, BRUTAL!!!!!!!!!ukey::angry: Shoot them at my target and so far 4 of them have broke. Dont know whats going on. My maxima's are much better!!!

I have told Victory about it and I have to send them back and they will either send back 4 new ones or a dozen. I really like there customer service!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd like to buy some but there are no dealers around me:angry:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> I'd like to buy some but there are no dealers around me:angry:


Order from Lancaster?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW I feel really stupid right now. Haha. I didn't even think of that.

Jacob


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

slayer73 said:


> I just ordered a dozen x-killers. I have never shot the larger dia arrows so this will be a learning experience. Any suggestions?


I got made up a dozen for my target bow and so far I am very pleased. I found that a 4" helical feather works the best out of my setup.

For setting them up, trim .5-.75" from each end and then glue in tips and bushings. I strongly sugest getting differnt pin nocks as the bohning ones are very hard to get on and off the bushings.

I have shot 5 or 6 300's since I got mine setup all with 50+ x-counts.



Hunter14;

what arrows did you get, I know that the HV are fragile due to the thin walls.


After having the arrows for a while and finding out that my mom's bow doesn't like the ringers, I have come to these conclusions:

1. the arrows are very good as are the tips, but i have found the pin bushings to be a little fragile.

2. the nanoforce fly great, but if you impact a solid object, the arrow will not come out. I've lost two to plywood already. 

3. IMO the bohning pin nocks are not as nice as regular pin nocks and take a lot of force to get on and off of the bushings.

4. don't worry too much about the straigtness is anything over a 22 series arrow, it doesn't matter that much.

5. The killers spine very very well at lower poundages, I'm shooting lights out with mine at 64lbs and lower. They shoot well at 37lbs, too.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

completepassthu said:


> The shafts are great and the weight tolerances are second to none but the fit of the components leave alot to be desired. I have had 3 dozen of the Victory arrows. HV 400's , HV 350's, and Xringers. They all had inserts that would not fit properly, way too loose with no press fit at all and nocks and pin bushings that were too loose also. The nibbs for the HV 350's would not go in the shaft at all. They did send me new nibbs that fit but i hope they address this problem. I know i am not the only one that has experienced these problems. I think guys just except poor fitting components and make do instead of letting the company know.
> 
> Victory makes a great shaft and the HV's hold a place of their own being a light shaft but still maintaining a good spine for higher poundage shooters. I just hope they will address the problem with their components.


I have had MAJOR issues with the components fitting. And guess what it was not the components that varried it was the shafts. Victory won't admit there is an issue so I am done with them for now.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

A couple of guys we know that were our gest speakers @ our church's men's campout shot victory arrows but they also were sponsored by Victory. I know that most of their arrows are pretty light weight.


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah I fly um


----------



## NJBowhunter58 (Mar 27, 2009)

great arows would not shoot anything else


----------

